# 24" Gamer-TFT gesucht



## Eiswolf93 (1. Mai 2008)

Hi an alle,

Ich werde mir bald ein neues System zusammenbauen und brauche auch einen neuen Monitor.

Da ich sehr viel zocke und auch bald in die ESL einsteigen will, brauch ich einen Monitor mit einer geringen Reaktionszeit hat.

Ich hab mal gehört, dass die angegebene Reaktionzeit nicht immer Stimmt.
Das Panel ist egal, ich weiß, dass TN schneller ist als PVA.

Mir stehen knapp 500 Euro zur Verfügung.

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

schau mal bei prad vorbei, die testen ziemlich gründlich, is ein guter anhaltspunkt...


----------



## Eiswolf93 (1. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mal ein paar ausgesucht:

Einmal das Samsung 245B --> billig, sehr gute Reaktion,TN-Panel
 Samsung 2493HM --> sehr hohoer Kontrast,gute Reaktion
Acer P3 Premium Home P24Wd
Asus MK241H--> Webcam
Hyundai W240D

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen???
Mir persönlich gefällt der Samsung 2493HM am besten, was haltet ihr von dem Bildschirm?
mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Adrenalize (1. Mai 2008)

Ich würde da nach Testberichten suchen und vor allem auf Input-Lag achten. Es gibt zumindest bei den TNs Geräte, die das bild fast verzögerungsfrei ausgeben, aber auch welche, die der Mauseingabe immer 2-3fps hinterherhinken. Letzteres ist angeblich Gift für Counterstrike und Co.

Was Bildqualität etc. angeht, gelten halt die bekannten TN-Einschränkungen, da wird man auch kaum große Unterschiede feststellen. Miese TFTs sind meisten wegen der Elektronik ums Panel herum mies, nicht weegen dem LCD-Panel.

Die meisten Werte sind Augenwischerei Blickwinkelangaben oft nicht mit VA-Modellen vergleichbar, dynamischer Kontrast ist kein echter Kontrast (der echte geht immer bis maximal 1000:1 afaik, alles drüber ist eine künstliche Verschlimmbesserung), Grey-to-grey Zeiten sind nur deshalb so niedrig, weil sie mal 2 genommen werden müssen (nur ein Helligkeistswechsel bei GTG).
alles wie gehabt, aber diese dinge dürften eh alle Geräte gleichermaßen betreffen.

Du solltest noch auf persönliche Anforderungen achten, z.B. willst du ein spiegelndes display oder nicht, Klavierlack oder nicht, Höhenverstellbarkeit oder nicht etc. Da unterschieden sich die Geräte durchaus.
Eingänge Können auch ganz interessant sein, manche Geräte haben evtl. mehr als VGA/DVI/HDMI.
An diesen Dingen und dem Preis solltest du deine Entscheidung festmachen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Mai 2008)

exa schrieb:


> schau mal bei prad vorbei, die testen ziemlich gründlich, is ein guter anhaltspunkt...



Nein, die testen ziemlich oberflächlich, die einzigen die wirklich vernünftige Monitor Tests abliefern sind ist die c't, die sind zumindest einigermaßen kritisch, wenn auch teilweise etwas überfordert.

zum THema:
Der Hyundai W241D ist ganz gut.


----------



## Spooky (2. Mai 2008)

Da würde ich doch glatt den HP w2408h empfehlen wollen, denn der ist top.


----------



## SebastianH (2. Mai 2008)

Ich kann dir Eizo TFTs empfehlen.

Die waren früher als Röhrenmonitore und sind heute als TFT auch Top. 

(*hoff das meiner Endlich kommt*)

Allerdings sind die ein wenig teuerer als 500


----------



## CentaX (2. Mai 2008)

Samsung SyncMaster 245B, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI (LS24HUBCBQ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Den wollt ich auch... hat damals noch 400 gekostet... naja, ich sollt mir dann für 270 meinen Asus VW222U holen...
*immernochärger*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (2. Mai 2008)

Also

Ich hab mich für 2 entschieden.Beide sind von Samsung, weil ich schon 2 von ihnen hatte und nie Probleme hatte.

245B--> sehr billig(324), sehr gute Reaktion

Samsung 2493HM--> etwas teurer(430),hoher Kontrast, Hdmi-->Zukunftsicher.

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## SebastianH (4. Mai 2008)

Ich würde wenn überhaupt den 2493HM nehmen. Der 245B schaut zwar recht Billig aus (immerhin noch 324 ) hat aber weder HDMI noch HDCP. Somit kannst du nichts anderes als einen PC anschließen.


Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle noch warten bis du 700  oder mehr hast.

Denn gegen einen Eizo kommen die nicht annähernd dran.


----------



## HTS (4. Mai 2008)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, die c't, Ausgabe 10 zu holen, da wurden diverse Monitore von Profi-Spielern auf ihre Spieletauglichkeit geprüft.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Mai 2008)

@HTS:

Weißt du vielleicht, wann die rauskommt.....?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Mai 2008)

letzten Montag.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (4. Mai 2008)

Dann muss ich wohl diese Woche mal in den Zeitschriftenladen gehen...


----------



## STURM622 (5. Mai 2008)

samsung oder dell


----------



## HTS (5. Mai 2008)

Eines vorneweg: Einen klaren Sieger gab es da nicht, denn jeder Spieler hat seine eigenen Vorlieben gehabt, aber im Fazit ist der Asus PG221 ganz gut weggekommen.
Spiegelnde Displays waren insgesamt eher unbeliebt.



STURM622 schrieb:


> samsung oder dell


Genau die beiden zählen bei den Profis eher zu den schlechteren...

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Eiswolf93 (5. Mai 2008)

Aber ich würde gerne einen 24" nehmen. Der Asus ist "nur" 22".

Was haltet ihr von den Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Mai 2008)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP


Ist soweit ich weiss ein guter allrounder mit S-PVA-Panel, kämpft aber mit etwas hohem Inputlag, also leichte zeitl. Verschiebung zwischen Input und Bild. Und wird unter umständen etwas mehr coronas bzw. Schlieren zeigen als TN-Geräte.

Ich persönlich würde den wohl als angenehmer empfinden als so manchen "Gaming-TFT", aber ich bin auch kein professioneller Spieler.


----------



## mFuSE (6. Mai 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> Eines vorneweg: Einen klaren Sieger gab es da nicht....
> Genau die beiden zählen bei den Profis eher zu den schlechteren...






Was haben die denn zu den aktuellen Eizos gesagt?
Einige jammern - oder haben zumindest über die aktuelle Eizo Produktlinie gejammert


----------



## HTS (6. Mai 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Was haben die denn zu den aktuellen Eizos gesagt?



Eizo war leider nicht dabei. 

Im Testfeld waren folgende Modelle:
Samsung Syncmaster 226BW (Overdrive aktiv)
Samsung Syncmaster 225BW (kein Overdrive)
Fujitsu-Siemens Q26-W1 (Overdrive aktiv)
Dell 2208WFP (Overdrive deaktiviert)
Asus PG221 (Overdrive aktiv)
Asus PG221 (Overdrive deaktiviert)
Benq X2200W (Overdrive aktiv)
Samsung Syncmaster 245T (Overdrive aktiv)


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2008)

Eiswolf93 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Dell UltraSharp 2408WFP


Nicht viel, bei den 24"ern scheint der Hyundai W24*1* sehr gut zu sein, die EIZOs sind natürlich a bisserl besser aber auch teurer.

Der Dell Schirm ist in einigen Revisionen Murks, von Samsung würd ich eher die Finger lassen.

Und so viel mehr gibts ja auch nicht.


----------



## low- (6. Mai 2008)

Wieso von Samsung weg? Ich habe bis jetzt mit Samsung durchweg (Handy->TFT) gute Erfahrungen gesammelt


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Mai 2008)

Weils bessere Schirme gibt als die von Samsung.

Und nur weil du mit etwas gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, das andere nicht besser wären...


----------



## exa (7. Mai 2008)

ich kann den hp w2408h empfehlen der is jetz auch testsieger bei der pcgh...


----------



## SebastianH (8. Mai 2008)

Ich kann dir den Eizo S2431 empfehlen. Meiner ist am Dienstag angekommen. 0 Pixelfehler und 0 Subpixelfehler.

Super Farben...

Wirklich ein spitzen Teil.
Werde mal in den Ferien einen Test schreiben.

Greetz


----------



## Eiswolf93 (8. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mich entschieden.!

Ich nehme den Samsung 2493HM, weil der viele Anschlüsse hat und meiner Ansicht gut aussieht.Wegen der Reaktionzeit mach ich mir jetzt keine großen Sorgen, wenn es doch sehr schlimm ist, mach ich von den 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gebrauch....

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Vielleicht mach ich dann nen Test.

(100. Beitrag!!!!)


----------



## MarcelRamon (26. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, die testen ziemlich oberflächlich, die einzigen die wirklich vernünftige Monitor Tests abliefern sind ist die c't, die sind zumindest einigermaßen kritisch, wenn auch teilweise etwas überfordert.


 
Wenn du findest, das prad oberflächlich testet, dann weiß ich nicht, wie hoch deine Anforderungen an Tests sind, denn die Testberichte und Informationen, die man dort über verschiedene Monitore erhält, sind schon sehr gut. Gerade, wenn man sich unschlüssig ist und nicht mit TFTs auskennt, ist prad meiner Meinung nach die erste Wahl.

MfG


----------

